# Stitch Studio by Nicole yarns



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

A.C.Moore is advertising a new yarn called Stitch Studio by Nicole Storybook Yarn Collection. It is an acrylic at a super reasonable price.......this week only $1.96 a skein. I am determined to knit something for myself and do not have the budget to pay for the "good" stuff. Has anyone used this yarn yet? Would I be wasting my time to make a sweater from it? I am concerned that after hours of knitting it will be full of pills instantly.

Thanks for your yarn reviews!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

llliptak said:


> A.C.Moore is advertising a new yarn called Stitch Studio by Nicole Storybook Yarn Collection. It is an acrylic at a super reasonable price.......this week only $1.96 a skein. I am determined to knit something for myself and do not have the budget to pay for the "good" stuff. Has anyone used this yarn yet? Would I be wasting my time to make a sweater from it? I am concerned that after hours of knitting it will be full of pills instantly.
> 
> Thanks for your yarn reviews!


i saw the flyer but have not gotten around to buying the yarn :?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I've seen it first hand last week. It appears to be a thinner yarn than the worsted I am used to.
Also, I'm not sure but I think it is not as many yards per skein as others.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Check the price per yardage in the skein. I found some yarn at 1.50 but it only had 88 yards each . Would have taken me almost 20 skeins for the sweater (30.00) as with Carons Simply soft on sale only 6 skeins (18.00).


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Please tell me how many yards to a skein.


----------



## crochetdiva1935 (Sep 24, 2014)

Can you order this yarn on line...no stores in my area...California.


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

This yarn is only available in stores. Here is the information from the label:


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

This is DK yarn not worsted.

A.C. Moore doesn't sell on-line, yet. They were supposed to have their on-line store up and running by April of this year.


----------



## Ksmom (Oct 22, 2014)

I've used it and will never use it again. It is riddled with inconsistencies and stains. I'm embarrassed to give the gift that was made with it.


----------



## grady (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't tried it but I certainly understand why you want to check it out before making a sweater. A lot of work to then have it pill.

I want to know where it is made. I do not use any yarn Made in China...just on general principles. If they put lead in paint, maybe they put lead in dye used to color yarn.

Is it washable/dryable? What ply??


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

According to the label it is machine washable and can go in the dryer. Not certain on the ply.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

llliptak said:


> According to the label it is machine washable and can go in the dryer. Not certain on the ply.


What kind of yardage are we talking about on, say, worsted? I deal better knowing the yardage rather than weight.


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

The label is pictured above in a post.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

llliptak said:


> The label is pictured above in a post.


oooppps


----------



## franer5 (Sep 13, 2015)

This is a very soft yarn but remember that it is 3 ply and therefore would be a thin sweater. I am having to double the yarn.

I am only through the first skein and have found 3 knots and 2 spots with other yarns blended into it.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

This doesn't seem like a good choice judging from the comments. Check out Knitpicks.com - reasonable prices for more or less standard yardage and very dependable customer service. You don't have to get cheap, get value.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have used this--made a double bed size afghan--and when I was fringing it noticed that the last skein (I used 4 skeins) I used was different--maybe I should put the brakes on my needles once and a while and check--but same lot number, all numbers matched so did not see need to question quality and color---good luck


----------



## neni (Dec 11, 2016)

Do not purchase. Worst yarn I have ever dealt with. And I know a good one when I see it. I'm very disappointed in the poor poor quality in this yarn. Very hard to work with. After purchasing 16 rolls I'm furious.


----------



## susanWW2 (Dec 5, 2017)

I have used this yarn to make a blanket in 5 colors. It is VERY inconsistent in thickness (the tan is very thick, the blue is very thin), it is itchy, and it splits quite easily making it difficult to work with. In addition, I have gotten approx. 1/3 way through a skein to find it tied to another length of yarn and no tails to work it into the blanket. It is cheap yes, but for the time, effort and wear-ability, not worth the time and trouble. Had I not already bought the yarn and I didn't live an hour and a half from the store, I would have returned it. It's just a decorative throw so not too concerned about this project, but I would NEVER consider buying it again.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Is it this? The yarn on Ravelry is DK not worsted. The above comments make me think I'd look for something else. There are usually a lot of online yarn sales this time of year too.
https://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/stitch-studio-by-nicole-storybook-lullaby

If you want the "good" stuff check this and other yarns at Little Knits. http://littleknits.com/new-products/brown-sheep-nature-spun-super-sale.html?dir=desc&order=name This is a worsted, costs more but would need less yardage I think. I used Danube DK for a shawl. I like it and might use it for a sweater. http://littleknits.com/danube-dk-fruit-parfair-color-310-full-bag-sale-5-skeins.html

You can have the good stuff at more affordable prices if you look around.

ETA The Danube DK is classed as worsted, the name is misleading.


----------

